# Milwaukee Drill Repair



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

So today when I was looking for "bugs" for the mock service we were doing I came across an old Milwaukee angle drill in the back of the shelf. I tried it out but it didn't work. I asked my teacher if I could have it and troubleshoot it. 

So I brought it home and opened up the handle. I first checked to see if the switch was the problem so I bypassed the switch and connected the conductors directly. I plugged it in.. nothing. Then I checked the brushes but they were fine. I proceeded to take the drill apart and clean it/check the coils. Everything seemed fine. Do you guys think its just burnt out? What should I do with it now? I really wanted to fix it. Any ideas?

I'll post some pics in a bit..


----------



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

It can't be the commutator being a bit dirty can it?

The armature looks a bit rusted.. probably has been sitting on that shelf for a while.


Here are some of the specs.

Serial #: 0014102557
1/2''
10 amps
Category #: 1100

Any websites with information on this drill or parts would be awesome.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you check the cord for continuity?


----------



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I used a voltage detector. I really need a fluke meter. It would have been easier to just check the the load side terminals on the switch instead of bypassing it to see if that was the problem.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That comm is really caked, it needs to be cleaned. The brushes won't conduct to the comm very good with it like that. If there's a lot of brush left (at least half) I wouldn't worry about replacing them, but definitely clean the comm! Try to clean the brushes though, you can try using a pencil eraser. You don't want anything that is going to change the shape of them.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

By checking the cord you need to do a continuity check, not just a voltage detector. A voltage detector won't tell you if the cord is ok. 

By "voltage detector" you mean just an indicator, not a meter? If you're using a meter and get 120v from hot to neut and hot to ground that should be ok too.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats on attempting to resurrect an old tool.

I'm a little confused here. You inferred that you did not have a meter to check the cord, yet your OP states that you "cleaned it/_checked_ the coils". How did you check those colis?

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------

